# kernel 2.6.0 and digital ixus (=powershot something)

## flokno

hello!

i have installed kernel 2.6.0 and since then my canon digital ixus isn't working anymore.

it works perfectly with kernel 2.4.22 which i don't want to use anymore.

actually my compact flash card isn't corrupted or so because it works well unter winxp and winxp in vmware...

any hints on this?

thanks ---

 --- floo

```
lap libgphoto2 # gphoto2 -L

Detected a 'Canon:Digital IXUS'.

*** Error ***

Could not establish initial contact with camera

*** Error (-102: 'Corrupted data') ***

For debugging messages, please use the --debug option.

Debugging messages may help finding a solution to your problem.

If you intend to send any error or debug messages to the gphoto

developer mailing list <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net>, please run

gphoto2 as follows:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug -L

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

```

```
lap libgphoto2 # env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug -L

0.000041 main(2): ALWAYS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING LINES WHEN SENDING DEBUG MESSAGES TO THE MAILING LIST:

0.000485 main(2): gphoto2 2.1.2

0.000503 main(2): gphoto2 has been compiled with the following options:

0.000519 main(2):  + gcc (C compiler used)

0.000532 main(2):  + popt (for handling command-line parameters)

0.000547 main(2):  + exif (for displaying EXIF information)

0.000561 main(2):  + cdk (for accessing configuration options)

0.000575 main(2):  + aa (for displaying live previews)

0.000588 main(2):  + jpeg (for displaying live previews in JPEG format)

0.000603 main(2):  + readline (for easy navigation in the shell)

0.000629 main(2): libgphoto2 2.1.2

0.000644 main(2): libgphoto2 has been compiled with the following options:

0.000658 main(2):  + gcc (C compiler used)

0.000672 main(2):  + EXIF (for special handling of EXIF files)

0.000686 main(2):  + no ltdl (working around buggy libltdl, eh? :-)

0.000700 main(2):  + /proc/meminfo (adapts cache size to memory available)

0.000723 main(2): libgphoto2_port 0.5.1

0.000737 main(2): libgphoto2_port has been compiled with the following options:

0.000752 main(2):  + gcc (C compiler used)

0.000766 main(2):  + USB (for USB cameras)

0.000779 main(2):  + serial (for serial cameras)

0.000793 main(2):  + no resmgr (serial port access and locking)

0.000807 main(2):  + no baudboy (serial port locking)

0.000821 main(2):  + no ttylock (serial port locking)

0.000835 main(2):  + no lockdev (serial port locking)

0.000848 main(2):  + no ltdl (working around buggy libltdl, eh? :-)

0.001105 main(2): The user has not specified both a model and a port. Try to figure them out.

0.001153 gp-port-info-list(2): Loading io-drivers from '/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1'...

0.001392 gphoto2-port-core(2): '/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_serial.a' is not a library (/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_serial.a: invalid ELF header)

0.001454 gphoto2-port-core(2): '/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_serial.la' is not a library (/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_serial.la: invalid ELF header)

0.006884 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS0'...

0.011858 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS1'...

0.016784 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS2'...

0.021700 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS3'...

0.026603 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS4'...

0.031525 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS5'...

0.036431 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS6'...

0.041335 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS7'...

0.046247 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS8'...

0.053859 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS9'...

0.060308 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS10'...

0.065268 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS11'...

0.070079 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS12'...

0.076846 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS13'...

0.081646 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS14'...

0.086390 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS15'...

0.091264 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS16'...

0.095994 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS17'...

0.100801 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS18'...

0.105533 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS19'...

1.268814 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS20'...

1.274502 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS21'...

1.279794 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS22'...

1.285029 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS23'...

1.290270 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS24'...

1.295499 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS25'...

1.300722 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS26'...

1.305955 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS27'...

1.384515 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS28'...

1.390095 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS29'...

1.395445 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS30'...

1.400863 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS31'...

1.406092 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS32'...

1.411345 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded '' (^serial) from 'libgphoto2_port_serial.so'

1.411987 gphoto2-port-core(2): '/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_usb.la' is not a library (/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_usb.la: invalid ELF header)

1.412994 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded 'Universal Serial Bus' (usb:) from 'libgphoto2_port_usb.so'

1.413689 gphoto2-port-core(2): '/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_usb.a' is not a library (/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_usb.a: invalid ELF header)

1.414901 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Counting entries (2 available)...

1.415365 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): 1 regular entries available.

1.415769 gphoto2-port(2): Creating new device...

1.416178 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Getting info of entry 0 (2 available)...

1.417599 gphoto2-port(2): Setting timeout to 5000 millisecond(s)...

1.418072 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

1.418480 gphoto2-abilities-list.c(1): Auto-detecting USB cameras...

1.419024 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x553, product 0x202). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

1.419691 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x6bd, product 0x403). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

1.420350 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x6bd, product 0x404). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

1.420977 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4fc, product 0x504b). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

1.421637 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x553, product 0x202). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

1.422293 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4fc, product 0x504a). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

1.422970 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x553, product 0x202). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

1.423628 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4fc, product 0x504b). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

1.424298 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x553, product 0x202). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

1.535544 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x2770, product 0x9120). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

1.536262 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x919, product 0x100). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

1.536903 gphoto2-port(0): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4a5, product 0x3003). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

1.537638 gphoto2-port-usb(1): Looking for USB device (vendor 0x4a9, product 0x3047)... found.

1.538209 gphoto2-port-usb(1): Detected defaults: config 1, interface 0, altsetting 0, inep 81, outep 02, intep 83

1.538812 gphoto2-abilities-list.c(2): Found 'Canon Digital IXUS' (0x4a9,0x3047)

1.539286 gphoto2-port(2): Freeing port...

1.539665 gphoto2-port(2): Closing port...

1.540200 gphoto2-camera(2): Setting abilities ('Canon Digital IXUS')...

1.540652 setting/gphoto2-setting.c(2): Creating $HOME/.gphoto

1.541325 setting/gphoto2-setting.c(2): Loading settings from file "/root/.gphoto/settings"

1.541837 gphoto2-setting(2): Setting key 'model' to value 'Canon Digital IXUS' (gphoto2)

1.542312 gphoto2-setting(2): Saving 2 setting(s) to file "/root/.gphoto/settings"

1.543041 gp-port-info-list(2): Loading io-drivers from '/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1'...

1.543633 gphoto2-port-core(2): '/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_serial.a' is not a library (/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_serial.a: invalid ELF header)

1.544388 gphoto2-port-core(2): '/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_serial.la' is not a library (/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_serial.la: invalid ELF header)

1.553031 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS0'...

1.560119 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS1'...

1.565610 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS2'...

1.571051 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS3'...

1.680247 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS4'...

1.685941 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS5'...

1.691317 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS6'...

1.696659 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS7'...

1.701965 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS8'...

1.709112 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS9'...

1.714706 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS10'...

1.719962 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS11'...

1.813430 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS12'...

1.818974 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS13'...

1.824226 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS14'...

1.829460 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS15'...

1.834674 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS16'...

1.839885 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS17'...

1.845119 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS18'...

1.853389 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS19'...

1.960865 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS20'...

1.966157 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS21'...

1.971381 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS22'...

1.976790 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS23'...

1.982046 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS24'...

1.987267 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS25'...

1.992472 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS26'...

1.073139 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS27'...

1.078685 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS28'...

1.084364 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS29'...

1.089950 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS30'...

1.095549 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS31'...

1.100397 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS32'...

1.103283 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded '' (^serial) from 'libgphoto2_port_serial.so'

1.103602 gphoto2-port-core(2): '/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_usb.la' is not a library (/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_usb.la: invalid ELF header)

1.104050 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded 'Universal Serial Bus' (usb:) from 'libgphoto2_port_usb.so'

1.104331 gphoto2-port-core(2): '/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_usb.a' is not a library (/usr/lib/gphoto2_port/0.5.1/libgphoto2_port_usb.a: invalid ELF header)

1.104620 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Looking for path 'usb:' (2 entries available)...

1.104810 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Getting info of entry 0 (2 available)...

1.105015 gphoto2-camera(2): Setting port info for port 'Universal Serial Bus' at 'usb:'...

1.105683 gphoto2-port(2): Setting timeout to 5000 millisecond(s)...

1.105871 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

1.106045 gphoto2-setting(2): Setting key 'port' to value 'usb:' (gphoto2)

1.106223 gphoto2-setting(2): Saving 2 setting(s) to file "/root/.gphoto/settings"

1.106601 foreach(2): Executing action 'List Files' for folder '/'.

1.107020 gphoto2-camera(2): Listing files in '/'...

1.107203 gphoto2-camera(2): Initializing camera...

1.107369 gphoto2-port-usb(1): Looking for USB device (vendor 0x4a9, product 0x3047)... found.

1.107595 gphoto2-port-usb(1): Detected defaults: config 1, interface 0, altsetting 0, inep 81, outep 02, intep 83

1.107862 gphoto2-camera(2): Loading '/usr/lib/gphoto2/2.1.2/libgphoto2_canon.so'...

1.108181 gphoto2-port(2): Opening USB port...

1.108394 canon/library.c(2): canon camera_init()

2.194000 canon/library.c(2): GPhoto tells us that we should use a USB link.

2.194194 canon/usb.c(2): Initializing the (USB) camera.

2.194416 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

2.300309 gphoto2-port-usb(2): Changed usb.config from -1 to 1

2.301860 gphoto2-port-usb(2): Changed usb.altsetting from -1 to 0

2.302092 canon/usb.c(2): canon_usb_camera_init()

2.302264 canon/usb.c(2): canon_usb_identify: model name match 'Canon:Digital IXUS'

2.302504 context(2): Detected a 'Canon:Digital IXUS'.

Detected a 'Canon:Digital IXUS'.

2.302785 gphoto2-port(2): Reading message (request=0xc value=0x55 index=0x0 size=1=0x1)...

7.314637 context(0): Could not establish initial contact with camera

*** Error ***

Could not establish initial contact with camera

7.315394 gphoto2-port(2): Closing port...

*** Error (-102: 'Corrupted data') ***

For debugging messages, please use the --debug option.

Debugging messages may help finding a solution to your problem.

If you intend to send any error or debug messages to the gphoto

developer mailing list <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net>, please run

gphoto2 as follows:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug --debug -L

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

7.321684 gp-camera(2): Freeing camera...

7.321876 gphoto2-port(2): Freeing port...

7.322083 gphoto2-port(2): Closing port...

7.322339 libgphoto2/gphoto2-filesys.c(2): Clearing fscache LRU list...

7.322549 libgphoto2/gphoto2-filesys.c(2): fscache LRU list already empty

7.322754 gphoto2-filesystem(2): Internally deleting all folders from '/'...
```

```
lap libgphoto2 # dmesg

.............. stripped ...................

usb 3-1: control timeout on ep0in

usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd usbmodules dev 17 rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -110

usb 3-1: control timeout on ep0in

usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd usbmodules dev 17 rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -110

usb 3-1: control timeout on ep0in

usb 3-1: control timeout on ep0in

usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd usbmodules dev 17 rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -110

usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd gphoto2 dev 17 rqt 192 rq 12 len 1 ret -110

usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 17

```

----------

## symbiote

I'm experiencing the same problem on -mm1 sources. :/

It was working perfectly with my 2.4.22 kernel, however, since I just did an emerge -eD with USE=nptl, no way i can revert back to that.

And I need to save these pictures soon. Grar.

```

Detected a 'Canon:PowerShot S230 (normal mode)'.

 

*** Error ***

Initial camera response I/'Unknown (some kind of error))' unrecognized)

*** Error (-102: 'Corrupted data') ***

 

For debugging messages, please use the --debug option.

Debugging messages may help finding a solution to your problem.

If you intend to send any error or debug messages to the gphoto

developer mailing list <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net>, please run

gphoto2 as follows:

 

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug -L

 

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

```

----------

## flokno

i'm back to 2.4.22-ac4.

actually i considered buying a 10(?)-in-1 card reader...  :Smile: 

time will fix things -- so i wait.

----------

## symbiote

:/

I can't go back. There is no going back.

USE="nptl" emerge -eD world

I get a "Kernel panic: kernel is too old" when i try to boot 2.4

Heh.

----------

## symbiote

Got it fixed.

Just had to recompile libphoto2 and libusb.  :Smile:  Even printer works now.

----------

## flokno

recompiling libusb and libgphoto2 didn't change a thing...

----------

## symbiote

Hmm. I run mm1 sources.

```
CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

```

Recompiled libusb (0.1.7-r1), gphoto2 (2.1.3), and libgphoto2 (2.1.3). Which afterwards, made everything okay.

----------

## mirage-x

I have the same problem as flokno..

I always get one of two error message:

First error message:

```
 $ gphoto2 --summary

Detected a 'Canon:PowerShot A80 (normal mode)'.

*** Error ***

Could not establish initial contact with camera

*** Error (-102: 'Corrupted data') ***

For debugging messages, please use the --debug option.

Debugging messages may help finding a solution to your problem.

If you intend to send any error or debug messages to the gphoto

developer mailing list <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net>, please run

gphoto2 as follows:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug --summary

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

```

That error message cause the following entry in dmesg:

```
ec 30 09:00:47 [kernel] usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0in

                - Last output repeated 148 times -

Dec 30 09:04:49 [kernel] usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out

```

Second error message:

```
 $ gphoto2 --summary

Detected a 'Canon:PowerShot A80 (normal mode)'.

*** Error ***

Initial camera response I/'Unknown (some kind of error))' unrecognized)

*** Error (-102: 'Corrupted data') ***

For debugging messages, please use the --debug option.

Debugging messages may help finding a solution to your problem.

If you intend to send any error or debug messages to the gphoto

developer mailing list <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net>, please run

gphoto2 as follows:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug --summary

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

```

I am on 2.6.0-mm1 and re-emerging libusb, libgphoto2 and gphoto2 didn't change a thing...

I will try with a 2.4.xx kernel (I just did a fresh Gentoo install with 2.6.0)

----------

## bisho

I have exactly the same problem.

Till 2.6.0-test11 all was working perfectly, but with 2.6.0 I get errors with gphoto2 and the ep0in/ep0out errors in the logs...

I heard that 2.6.1-rc1 has some fixes on usb things... I hope 2.6.1 final will make this work again...

----------

## flokno

mm-sources-2.6.1_rc1 didn't fix it. maybe the release version then.

----------

## iwasbiggs

Dupe

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120038&highlight=2+6+usb+camera

----------

## mirage-x

Not a dupe for my camera because it does NOT allow "mounting" the media (as for many Canon models). I absolutely have to use gphoto2...  :Sad: 

Anyway, we can still hope that the patch fixes the "mounting" will also fix our problem with gphoto2...

----------

## flokno

 *iwasbiggs wrote:*   

> Dupe
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120038&highlight=2+6+usb+camera

 lol.... my thread is older!  :Smile: )

----------

## jacob

I'm seeing exactly the same problem and symptoms as posted by mirage-x on Tue Dec 30, 2003 3:08 pm. 

Recompiling libusb, libgphoto2 and gphoto2 didn't change anything.

I'm using a Canon Powershot S45.

----------

## mirage-x

Anybody tried with 2.6.1 final yet? I will tomorrow... if I can have some free time...

----------

## jacob

After emerging and installing 2.6.1 I'm still having all the same problems. I have even recompiled libusb, libgphoto2 and gphoto2 after booting 2.6.1. I'm still not using 2.6-headers as I can't seem to find them in portage.

Here's part of my kernel .config:

```
$ grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v ^# 

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y
```

----------

## flokno

me also with 2.6.1-mm1

----------

## ozonator

Same problem here, with 2.6.1 final (development-sources-2.6.1), Powershot S200, after having had no problems with 2.4 (didn't try with any earlier versions of 2.6).  Got the 'corrupted data' errors, plus the 'control timeout on ep0in' in the system logs.  I also got an 'error initializing the port' error.  Oddly, it worked once:  after failing initially, I tried plugging the camera into a different USB port on a different controller; the first time I tried 'gphoto2 -L', it worked, but all subsequent gphoto2 calls failed with errors.

Other USB stuff I've tried so far with this kernel has worked:  mouse, Palm (visor module), and multi-card reader (usb-storage module, on an ehci controller, even).  Haven't tried re-compiling libusb/libgphoto2 yet, but will do so, and see if that helps; tomorrow, after a snooze....

[update] Recompiling libusb, hotplug, libgphoto2, and gphoto2 didn't take as long as expected, but unfortunately didn't fix the problem.Last edited by ozonator on Sat Jan 10, 2004 5:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bisho

2.6.0-test11 works well, just in case you need a 2.6.x kernel.

It shouldn't be dificult to find what changed in usb between test11 and final that broke gphoto for the canon people.  :Sad: 

----------

## cgansen

I'm chiming in to say, "me, too!"

```
bash-2.05b# gphoto2 --summary

Detected a 'Canon:PowerShot S200'.                                              

*** Error ***              

Could not establish initial contact with camera

*** Error (-102: 'Corrupted data') ***       

For debugging messages, please use the --debug option.

Debugging messages may help finding a solution to your problem.

If you intend to send any error or debug messages to the gphoto

developer mailing list <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net>, please run

gphoto2 as follows:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug --summary

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

```

```
bash-2.05b# uname -a

Linux earthling 2.6.0 #8 Sun Jan 11 03:37:32 EST 2004 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## bullfrog

I'm getting the same problem with gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1-rc2.

```
root@stpc benb # gphoto2 --summary

Detected a 'Canon:PowerShot A70'.

*** Error ***

Could not establish initial contact with camera

*** Error (-102: 'Corrupted data') ***

For debugging messages, please use the --debug option.

Debugging messages may help finding a solution to your problem.

If you intend to send any error or debug messages to the gphoto

developer mailing list <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net>, please run

gphoto2 as follows:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug --summary

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

```

I have tried unmerging and re-emerging everything: libusb, libgphoto2, gphoto2, gtkam, digikam, and even kdemultimedia with USE="gphoto2" after updating libgphoto2 and gphoto2 to the latest "~x86" versions.

I really want this to work.  I don't wanna have to switch back to Windows every time I want to get pictures off the camera.

----------

## Useful Idiot

Have you tried using PTP insted of normal mode? It works perfectly here with my brand new A80 and 2.6.1-mm2. With normal mode I get similar errors as all of you.

----------

## bullfrog

HAH!  I don't know why I didn't try that!  Worked perfectly.  Thank you for your suggestion.

----------

## ozonator

 *Useful Idiot wrote:*   

> Have you tried using PTP insted of normal mode? It works perfectly here with my brand new A80 and 2.6.1-mm2. With normal mode I get similar errors as all of you.

 

Good suggestion, indeed.  Unfortunately, it's not much help for those of us who have cameras lacking a PTP mode, like the original poster's Ixus and my S200.

I wonder, though, does the fact that PTP mode works but 'normal' mode doesn't work give us any clues?  More to the point, does it give any gphoto2 or USB experts any clues?   :Smile: 

----------

## stenny

well, I can add some new information ... maybe someone knows how to deal with that.

Just today I purchased a Canon Powershot A70 (which obviously has a PTP mode). After some hazzle I successfully got it connected to my PC and it seemed to work perfectly with one little drawback - it did only work for root but not for an ordinary user.

The I read some posts which told to enable hotplugging to set the access rights in /proc/bus/usb/ correctly.

The only thing I then changed according to the various posts was recompiling my kernel (2.6.1.-mm-rc1) with hotplugging enabled and configuring the hotplugging system. Now I see exactly the same error messages as most of you.

I'm quite sure, these error messages will disappear and my camera will be usable in normal mode again (only for root ...) if I switch off hotplugging support in my kernel configuration.

This experience seems to tell me, that it is neither gphoto or any of the libs used by this app, nor is it the USB support in the kernel itself, that causes the problems. It seems to be USB system in combination with hotplugging support.

Best regards

    stefan

----------

## jacob

 *stenny wrote:*   

> The only thing I then changed according to the various posts was recompiling my kernel (2.6.1.-mm-rc1) with hotplugging enabled and configuring the hotplugging system. Now I see exactly the same error messages as most of you.
> 
> I'm quite sure, these error messages will disappear and my camera will be usable in normal mode again (only for root ...) if I switch off hotplugging support in my kernel configuration.
> 
> 

 

Works for me. Disabled hotplugging and generic scsi in my kernel. And now I can use my S45 in normal mode with gphoto2.

----------

## stenny

jsut to agree ...

after disabling hotplugging in my kernel config, tha camera is accessible again in normal mode.

----------

## symbiote

I just recompiled/upgraded the hotplug package and everything is working perfectly.

Hell, even my USB printer is able to print 100 consecutive pages now. It used to ALWAYS abort after 2 - 3. So my print jobs were always disected.

----------

## felixz

I just purchased a cannon A70.  Too much contradictory information. Can someone summerize exacly what is required for gphoto2 to work. Right now it does not.  I have 2.4 kernel but I will upgrade to 2.6 if that is better.

Hotplug do i need it ?

What usb options ?

What is this PTP mode on camera and how do I enable it ?

----------

## stenny

 *symbiote wrote:*   

> I just recompiled/upgraded the hotplug package and everything is working perfectly.

 

Which version of hotplug is installed on your system?

I see:

```
(delos) ~$ qpkg -I -v hotplug

sys-apps/hotplug-20040105 *

```

----------

## ozonator

Just tried with a newer hotplug here -- was using hotplug-20030805-r3 (latest unmasked), now using hotplug-20040105.  After doing etc-update and ensuring scripts were up to date, I tried again with gphoto, but had the exact same problem as before -- 'corrupted data' error, etc.

On the other hand, I note there are masked versions of gphoto2 newer than the one I'm using.  So, another question for symbiote:  not only what version of hotplug, but also what version of gphoto2/libgphoto2 are you using?

----------

## ozonator

By chance, I just noticed a 'hotplug' script in /etc/init.d.  Don't know whether that's always been there, but it's not in my default runlevel, and I don't remember ever running it.  In any case, thinking it might help, I ran it (no errors reported), and tried the camera again.

It didn't work, but gphoto took a bit longer than before (after "Detected a 'Canon:PowerShot S200'") to spit out an error ("Could not establish initial contact with camera ... Error (-102: 'Corrupted data')").  Then, with --debug, I tried gphoto again -- and to my surprise, it worked.  The good news ends there, unfortunately:  I haven't been able to get it to work again.

I tried again, with --debug --debug, and here's the relevant part of the output:

```
1.658343 gphoto2-camera(2): Setting port info for port 'Universal Serial Bus' at 'usb:'...

1.659805 gphoto2-port(2): Setting timeout to 5000 millisecond(s)...

1.659970 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

1.660039 gphoto2-setting(2): Setting key 'port' to value 'usb:' (gphoto2)

1.660115 gphoto2-setting(2): Saving 13 setting(s) to file "/home/ozon/.gphoto/settings"

1.660669 foreach(2): Executing action 'List Files' for folder '/'.

1.662094 gphoto2-camera(2): Listing files in '/'...

1.662295 gphoto2-camera(2): Initializing camera...

1.662386 gphoto2-port-usb(1): Looking for USB device (vendor 0x4a9, product 0x3065)... found.

1.662468 gphoto2-port-usb(1): Detected defaults: config 1, interface 0, altsetting 0, inep 81, outep 02, intep 83

1.662549 gphoto2-camera(2): Loading '/usr/lib/gphoto2/2.1.2/libgphoto2_canon.so'...

1.662971 gphoto2-port(2): Opening USB port...

1.663311 canon/library.c(2): canon camera_init()

1.663475 canon/library.c(2): GPhoto tells us that we should use a USB link.

1.663558 canon/usb.c(2): Initializing the (USB) camera.

1.663667 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

1.823567 gphoto2-port-usb(2): Changed usb.config from -1 to 1

1.867391 gphoto2-port-usb(2): Changed usb.altsetting from -1 to 0

1.867587 canon/usb.c(2): canon_usb_camera_init()

1.867696 canon/usb.c(2): canon_usb_identify: model name match 'Canon:PowerShot S200'

1.867793 context(2): Detected a 'Canon:PowerShot S200'.

Detected a 'Canon:PowerShot S200'.

1.867915 gphoto2-port(2): Reading message (request=0xc value=0x55 index=0x0 size=1=0x1)...

1.870562 gphoto2-port(3): Hexdump of 1 = 0x1 bytes follows:

0000  49                     -                         I               

1.870774 context(0): Initial camera response I/'Unknown (some kind of error))' unrecognized)

*** Error ***              

Initial camera response I/'Unknown (some kind of error))' unrecognized)

1.871000 gphoto2-port(2): Closing port...

*** Error (-102: 'Corrupted data') ***       

For debugging messages, please use the --debug option.

Debugging messages may help finding a solution to your problem.

If you intend to send any error or debug messages to the gphoto

developer mailing list <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net>, please run

gphoto2 as follows:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug --debug --debug -L

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

1.056558 gp-camera(2): Freeing camera...

1.056658 gphoto2-port(2): Freeing port...

1.056717 gphoto2-port(2): Closing port...

1.056890 libgphoto2/gphoto2-filesys.c(2): Clearing fscache LRU list...

1.056968 libgphoto2/gphoto2-filesys.c(2): fscache LRU list already empty

1.057027 gphoto2-filesystem(2): Internally deleting all folders from '/'...

```

Again, in syslog:

```
Jan 15 19:38:28 [kernel] usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0in

                - Last output repeated 49 times -
```

Don't know if there's any useful info there, but the long and short of it:  problems persist, whether /etc/init.d/hotplug is run or not.

----------

## felixz

ozonaro

I got same error as you.

I upgraded to kernel 2.6.1 and reinstalled hotplug the masked version. I did not try to intstall masked version of gphoto2

----------

## ozonator

 *felixz wrote:*   

> ozonaro
> 
> I got same error as you.
> 
> I upgraded to kernel 2.6.1 and reinstalled hotplug the masked version. I did not try to intstall masked version of gphoto2

 

I've now had time to try the masked versions of gphoto2/libgphoto2 -- but alas, no difference; the problem persists.

[added later] Not only that, I'm also trying to get a USB bluetooth dongle to work, and am getting "hci_cmd_task: hci0 command tx timeout" and "usb 4-2: control timeout on ep0in" errors in my logs....  I'm beginning to think it's time for me to try an earlier release of 2.6, which doesn't have the most recent USB changes.   :Confused: 

----------

## felixz

Ok i seem to understand the problem better now !!!

If you go read the whole post carefully a pattern emerges.

Many people are having this error which is "*** Error (-102: 'Corrupted data') ***"  and they are using a canon camera.

I have kernel 2.6 and others have that.

They upgraded hotplugs to latest masked version.

I have upgraded gphoto2 to maked version.

But the problem is still there.

Now you must be aware that there is thing called mode Picture transfer protocol (PTP)

Canon seems to go out of their way not to inform us that PTP exists (in A70 user manual its not even mentioned). In the software guied I found this line 

 *Quote:*   

> See PTP Mode leaflet if you are using a Powershot G3 , Powershot S45, Posershot S230 Digital Elph/Isux 3. In addition set the camera's transfer settings to [PTP] if you use the method to download with these models

 

Ok so I dug up the green leaflet and it says :

 *Quote:*   

> If you encouter any problems during image download, use the software applications bundled on the Canon Digital Camera Solution Disk to download images.

  and it forgets to tell us how to place camera in PTP mode. 

Ok apperantly the A70 and newer canon cameral work in either modes depending on which protocol gphoto starts talking in. Anyone tell us how to get gphoto2 to initiate PTP ?

[/quote]

----------

## ozonator

Yet another update:  I've now tried with a kernel having hotplug disabled.  The good news:  my USB bluetooth dongle now seems to work.  The bad news:  I'm still getting 'corrupted data' errors with gphoto2.    :Sad: 

----------

## felixz

My update.

I compiled hotplug support out of the kernel and the connection to my canon A70 works fine now.  From what I read one will need to be root to access the usb device.

I have kernel 2.6.1 with usb device filesystem

gphoto2 2.1.3

----------

## ozonator

 *felixz wrote:*   

> From what I read one will need to be root to access the usb device.

 

That's what I forgot!  Without hotplug in the kernel, my S200 works now, using gphoto2 as root.  Thanks for the reminder.

----------

## Useful Idiot

That's just premission issue. You can acces your camera as a normal user aswell. Just do:

```
 # /usr/lib/libgphoto2/print-usb-usermap > /etc/hotplug/usb/usbcam.usermap 
```

----------

## ozonator

 *Useful Idiot wrote:*   

> That's just premission issue. You can acces your camera as a normal user aswell. Just do:
> 
> ```
>  # /usr/lib/libgphoto2/print-usb-usermap > /etc/hotplug/usb/usbcam.usermap 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, but that assumes a person is using hotplug, and is exactly what I'd been enjoying with 2.4.x kernels.  The only way we've been able to get gphoto2 to work at all with 2.6.x is by disabling hotplug altogether in the kernel, which precludes the hotplug way of managing device permissions.

----------

## stenny

Yep! I can confirm that!

I also can confirm, that it is possible (at least with my Canpn A70) to use the camera in PTP mode if you want to use hotplugging support.

The camera discovers the protocol (either "normal" or "PTP") automagically by the way it gets initialized by gphoto2, digikam, ...

To enable the PTP protocol in digikam select the camera model Canon PowerShot A70 (PTP) in the camera setup dialog. When using gphoto2, start it with --camera="Canon PowerShot A70 (PTP)"

Hope, that helps a bit ...

    stefan

----------

## cgansen

can anyone confirm that support for the Digital IXUS/Powershot S200 is still broken? As far as I can tell, these models don't support PTP mode. If I'm mistaken, and some has gotten it to work for these models, please post details!

Thanks,

--chris

----------

## ozonator

 *cgansen wrote:*   

> can anyone confirm that support for the Digital IXUS/Powershot S200 is still broken? As far as I can tell, these models don't support PTP mode. If I'm mistaken, and some has gotten it to work for these models, please post details!

 

My S200 works now when I run gphoto2 as root, with a 2.6.1 kernel compiled from development-sources without hotplug support enabled.  Not sure it matters, but I'm using the latest (still masked) versions of gphoto2 and libgphoto.  As for PTP mode, I think you're right, it's not an option for the S200.

----------

## stenny

As far as I can tell from this:

```
(delos) ~$ gphoto2 --list-cameras | grep 'Canon.*PTP'

        "Canon Digital IXUS 2 (PTP mode)"

        "Canon Digital IXUS 400 (PTP mode)"

        "Canon Digital IXUS v3 (PTP mode)"

        "Canon EOS 300D (PTP mode)"

        "Canon EOS Digital Rebel (PTP mode)"

        "Canon EOS Kiss Digital (PTP mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot A60 (PTP)"

        "Canon PowerShot A70 (PTP)"

        "Canon PowerShot A80 (PTP)"

        "Canon PowerShot G3 (PTP mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot G5 (PTP mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot S230 (PTP mode)"

        "Canon PowerShot S45 (PTP mode)"

(delos) ~$
```

the IXUS/PowerShot S200 is not supported in PTP mode by gphoto.

Regards

    stefan

----------

## cgansen

 *ozonator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My S200 works now when I run gphoto2 as root, with a 2.6.1 kernel compiled from development-sources without hotplug support enabled.  Not sure it matters, but I'm using the latest (still masked) versions of gphoto2 and libgphoto.  As for PTP mode, I think you're right, it's not an option for the S200.

 

After trying it out, I can get the S200 to work with latest kernel (hotplug disabled) and latest gphoto2/libgphoto2

However, disabling hotplugging in the kernel resulted in PCMCIA support being taken out, too, which I need for my laptop. Sigh. Maybe a few mroe releases and all will be well.

----------

## lmpinto

 *cgansen wrote:*   

>  *ozonator wrote:*   
> 
> My S200 works now when I run gphoto2 as root, with a 2.6.1 kernel compiled from development-sources without hotplug support enabled.  Not sure it matters, but I'm using the latest (still masked) versions of gphoto2 and libgphoto.  As for PTP mode, I think you're right, it's not an option for the S200. 
> 
> After trying it out, I can get the S200 to work with latest kernel (hotplug disabled) and latest gphoto2/libgphoto2
> ...

 

I haven't even tried to disable hotplug for the exact same reasons (wireless card), and nothing suggested on this post ever solved the problem (sometimes the camera would work for the first time, and give the same errors mentioned earlier on the subsequent times). However, I have been able to make it work again using linux-2.6.2-rc1 and linux-2.6.2-rc1-mm1. Gphoto2 works, and I am playing with S10sh, that even let's me do  a thing I couldn't do with either gphoto2 or the Windows XP original drivers - file upload  :Smile: 

----------

## toberonenz

I have a Canon PowerShot A40 and had the same "corrupt data" issues as above.  

After some investigation of the hotplug scripts I unmerged usbutils to remove usbmodules.  I can now connect with gphoto2 without problems with hotplug support compiled into the kernel.  

I am running kernel 2.6.1mm4 with hotplug support and PCMCIA.

----------

## tristure

Unmerging usbutils did the trick for me and my powershot S200.

Yet I don't know what usbutils does exactly!!   :Embarassed: 

Are there any programs that have usbutils in their dependencies??

And this seems to generate strange messages when booting. I get the following message on boot:

 *Quote:*   

> hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 2
> 
> usb 1-2: bulk timeout on ep1in
> 
> usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 2 ep 0x81 len 512 ret -110
> ...

 

And I get some kind of warning during the "starting hotplugging USB and PCI devices" part.

But well, as long as it works who cares   :Twisted Evil:  . Only if any of you know a bit more about that, just let me know. Thanks everyone.

----------

## cgansen

@tristure

What kernel are you using?

----------

## ozonator

 *tristure wrote:*   

> Are there any programs that have usbutils in their dependencies??

 

```
$ etcat -d usbutils

[ Results for search key : usbutils ]

* media-libs/libgphoto2-2.1.3

  >=sys-apps/usbutils-0.11-r2

* media-libs/libgphoto2-2.1.2-r1

  >=sys-apps/usbutils-0.11-r2

* media-libs/libgphoto2-2.1.3-r1

  >=sys-apps/usbutils-0.11-r2

* sys-apps/hotplug-20030805-r1

  >=sys-apps/usbutils-0.9

* sys-apps/hotplug-20030805-r2

  >=sys-apps/usbutils-0.9

* sys-apps/hotplug-20030805-r3

  >=sys-apps/usbutils-0.9

* sys-apps/hotplug-20020826-r2

  >=sys-apps/usbutils-0.9

* sys-apps/hotplug-20040105

  >=sys-apps/usbutils-0.9

* sys-apps/hotplug-20030501-r2

  >=sys-apps/usbutils-0.9

* sys-apps/hotplug-20030805

  >=sys-apps/usbutils-0.9

* sys-apps/usbd-0.1

  >=sys-apps/usbutils-0.11
```

So, only libgphoto2, hotplug, and usbd list usbutils as a dependency, which means emerging or upgrading any of those will result in the re-emerging of usbutils.

On the other hand, the gphoto2 documentation includes neither hotplug nor usbutils among its requirements.  My guess is that they're required by the ebuilds because, when they work, they do make things more convenient; in spite of that, since gphoto2 itself doesn't require it, it appears it's okay to use gphoto2 without usbutils (or hotplug, as we already knew).

----------

## tristure

Thanks.

As cgansen has noticed I had forgotten to give my kernel version.

I run a freshly compiled gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1.

Just to be very precise, my first gentoo installation was with a 2.4.20, and my powershot worked perfectly - almost everything ran perfectly, actually.

Then my box had a major crash and I had to reinstall everything (windows + linux). I installed a gentoo-sources 2.4.22 rc 8 or 9 and was very unhappy with it (BIG problems with sounds and multitasking....)

My new 2.6 kernel runs quite amazingly. Very fast and so far very stable. But I encounter more problems with my peripherals, especially usb!!

----------

## tristure

Well finally it seems that unmerging usbutils is not a satisfactory solution.

It sort of gives acces to the camera, but when I want to save more than one image on my computer I get errors and finally just the first image is saved. If I try to "Save all" the program dies instantly.

Then when usbutils is unmerged I get a "can't sythetize root hub events" during the start of hotplug at boot. Don't really know what it means, but it doesn't look so good.......

----------

## toberonenz

tristure,  are you using the hotplug init script? 

I haven't been using this script with the 2.6 kernel.

I have also remerged both libgphoto2 and hotplug without usbutils (after removing the dependancy in the ebuilds), both compiled successfully so it appears not to be required for either to function.   

Not sure what the usb errrors are on boot as I don't get them.

----------

## tristure

I just did an emerge hotplug then rc-add hotpluf default.

So I assume I use the init script.

How is it possible not to use it??

----------

## ozonator

 *tristure wrote:*   

> I just did an emerge hotplug then rc-add hotpluf default.
> 
> So I assume I use the init script.
> 
> How is it possible not to use it??

 

This will remove hotplug from your default runlevel, and prevent it from loading automatically at boot time:

```
rc-update del hotplug default
```

Doing that and rebooting is likely the best thing to try, for a 'cleaner' start.  You can also stop the hotplug service, if it's running, without rebooting:

```
/etc/init.d/hotplug stop
```

----------

## tristure

Well, the thing is I do want to keep hotplug. I need it for my mp3 player (with which I have many problems too, there's a thread about it in this very forum   :Wink:  ).

Reading toberonenz's post I understood there was another way to have hotplug than to use the default script... And given the fact that I can't get the whole USB stuff to work correctly, and that I don't understand a friggin'damn thing about it, I was ready to try that solution too.

Oh by the way, while we're on the topic of canon powershot, have you noticed this? :

When I use it in Windows, all pictures are oriented correctly. I mean there is no need to rotate (90 or 270) the ones you shot in "portrait" position.

When using gtkam in linux the correction is not made. And I have to rotate the pictures manually. It's not too bad, but if there was an option to make it work, I would be glad to hear it   :Very Happy: 

Thanks everyone!

----------

## felixz

 *tristure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oh by the way, while we're on the topic of canon powershot, have you noticed this? :
> 
> When I use it in Windows, all pictures are oriented correctly. I mean there is no need to rotate (90 or 270) the ones you shot in "portrait" position.
> ...

 

This is because the camera does not actually rearange the pixels of the image it keeps them the same , it simply tags the jpeg in the exif header to specify the orientation. Sure canons own software is smart enough to figure it out but general purpose stuff like gtkam is not smart enough.

----------

## Zidge

Hi,

I've got a little pb with my Powershot S40

I compiled my kernel with the good options (I assume)

emerged gphoto2 and gtkam ...

When I plug my camera I have

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /var/log/messages
> 
> Feb  2 10:59:01 galadriel hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 9
> ...

 

but, I have no /proc/bus/usb

I don't know why, maybe one of the 2.6 kernel feature (sysfs) but I compiled procfs support ... so ?

What can I do ...

Well, I don't know why, I compiled USB File System support, and installed my new kernel but ... it seems it didn't work ... I'm recompiling and I will try again ...

they key seems to be there:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=95568&highlight=powershot+proc+bus+usb

----------

## tristure

@Zidge

could you post the usb sections of your kernel .config?

Or make a link to your entire .config?

It could help if we want to check that you activated the right options. To me, /proc/bus/usb not existing sort of looks like something's mising in the kernel. (or you compiled things as modules that are not loaded right now)

@Everyone else

I've tried various things (in console.perms, devfsd.conf, etc...) and changed many permissions, tried to alter my hotplug configuration... And still I can't get any resultats without unmerging usbutils. It seems very strange.

OK, this is not a desperate situation as I can access my camera (but I have to log in as root), and the usbutils package is not really crucial.

Yet this is to me an "bad situation" (understand : situation really worse than what happens in windows   :Wink:  ). I really would like to understand what the hell is going on.

Anyone got new hints about USB, digital cameras and usbutils package?

THanks!

----------

## cgansen

just as an update, I was able to get my Powershot S200 to work with the following:

Kernel: 2.6.1-mm5

hotplug:  sys-apps/hotplug-20030805-r3 

libgphoto2: media-libs/libgphoto2-2.1.3-r1  

gphoto2: media-gfx/gphoto2-2.1.3

And no usbutils.

Hope this helps

--chris

----------

## toberonenz

Zidge

it looks like your system has not "automagically" mounted the usb filesystem. It should be done at bootup, by one of the init scripts (Anyone feel free to point out the correct place, it'll be nice to really know!)

do a 

```
 df -a 
```

and if you have it mounted the it will show a line similar to this

```
 none                         0         0         0   -  /proc/bus/usb 
```

if you don't have it mounted try

```
 mount none -t usbfs /proc/bus/usb 
```

or try

```
 mount none -t usbdevfs /proc/bus/usb 
```

if it mounts sucessfully then 

```
 cat /proc/bus/usb/devices 
```

this will show you your usb controllers and devices if attached

otherwise I'm at a loss.

----------

## toberonenz

Zidge

another thought, you  could try the following

```
 sh /etc/hotplug/usb.rc status 
```

this will give you some useful info of your usb setup.

it give me

```
USB Status for kernel:  Linux 2.6.1-mm5 i686

USB up; bus count is 0

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.1-mm5 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1f.2

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

USB Drivers Loaded:

hid

hub

usb

usb-storage

usbfs

usblp

khubd/hotplug thread:

F S   UID   PID  PPID  C PRI  NI ADDR SZ WCHAN  TTY          TIME CMD

1 S     0     5     1  0  75   0 -     0 hub_th ?        00:00:00 khubd

Module                  Size  Used by

ncpfs                  56992  1

nvidia               2070632  14

3c59x                  34984  0

yenta_socket           14528  2
```

tobz

----------

## MIT_Service

Yay! Kernel 2.6.2 fixed this problem for me!

gphoto2 runs just like it should - with no configuration changes to my previous setup.

Just hope I get my usb-bluetooth dongle working with this new kernel, too.

----------

## Paulten

Hi all. 

I have the same problem on my 2.6.2-ck1.

I tried upgrading libgphoto2, gphoto2 and hotplug. 

I also tried to disable hotplug, thou I still have support for it in the kernel. 

My camera is a canon coolpix 880, --auto-detect finds the camera, but when trying to browse/download I get the same error as everyone else.

Any other suggestions?

```

root@lappy paul # lsusb -vv

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04b0:0103 Nikon Corp. Coolpix 880

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=32:Broken pipe)

cannot get string descriptor 1, error = Broken pipe(32)

cannot get string descriptor 2, error = Broken pipe(32)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass       255 Vendor Specific Subclass

  bDeviceProtocol       255 Vendor Specific Protocol

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x04b0 Nikon Corp.

  idProduct          0x0103 Coolpix 880

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

cannot get config descriptor 0, Broken pipe (32)

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=32:Broken pipe)

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.2 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x40

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.2 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x40

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

```

Thanks!

----------

## flokno

upgrade to kernel 2.6.3 and (lib)gphoto2 2.1.4.

it seems to work here with hotplug enabled (/etc/init.d/hotplug start).

though i can't test it at the moment. i have lend my camera...

----------

## Kabuto

Just FYI.  Actutally usbutils is not required per se by gphoto2.  It actually uses libusb.  There was a conflict between usbutils and libusb using the same library name and that was fixed in an upgrade usbutils ebuild so it actually is checking to make sure you have that.  Most likely you could just re-emerge libusb without removing usbutils and it would work also.

Btw.  You can build just the gphoto drivers your want with the GPHOTO_LIBS environment variable seperated by comments or add to make.conf.  Here is the comments I added to the ebuild.

# If you want to only compile for specific camera(s), set GPHOTO_LIBS

# environment to a comma-separated list (no spaces) of drivers that

# you want to build.

#

# For example:

#

#   env GPHOTO_LIBS='canon,ptp2' emerge libgphoto2

#

# drivers: agfa-cl20, barbie, canon, casio, digita, dimera,

#          directory, fuji, gsmart300, jamcam,

#          jd11, kodak, konica, mustek, largan,

#          minolta, panasonic, pccam300, pccam600,

#          polaroid, ptp2, ricoh, samsung, smal,

#          sierra, sipix, sonydscf1, sonydscf55,

#          soundvision, spca50x, sq905, stv0680, sx330z

----------

## Paulten

Upgraded to 2.6.3. remerged both usbutils and libusb. upgraded libgphoto but still the same annoying problem. 

EDIT : some more output 

```

root@lappy paul # gphoto2 --auto-detect

Model                          Port                                             

----------------------------------------------------------

Nikon CoolPix 880              usb:            

```

```

root@lappy paul # gphoto2 -P

*** Error (-34: 'Error reading from the port') ***                              

```

```

0.203403 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS30'...

0.205812 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS31'...

0.208208 gphoto2-port-serial(2): Trying to lock '/dev/ttyS32'...

0.210665 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded '' (^serial) from 'libgphoto2_port_serial.so'

0.211123 gphoto2-port-core(2): Loaded 'Universal Serial Bus' (usb:) from 'libgphoto2_port_usb.so'

0.211338 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Looking for path 'usb:' (2 entries available)...

0.211430 gphoto2-port-info-list(2): Getting info of entry 0 (2 available)...

0.211515 gphoto2-camera(2): Setting port info for port 'Universal Serial Bus' at 'usb:'...

0.212207 gphoto2-port(2): Setting timeout to 5000 millisecond(s)...

0.212318 gphoto2-port(2): Setting settings...

0.212385 gphoto2-setting(2): Setting key 'port' to value 'usb:' (gphoto2)

0.212458 gphoto2-setting(2): Saving 2 setting(s) to file "/root/.gphoto/settings"

0.213489 gphoto2-camera(2): Listing files in '/'...

0.213588 gphoto2-camera(2): Initializing camera...

0.213671 gphoto2-port-usb(1): Looking for USB device (vendor 0x4b0, product 0x103)... found.

0.213748 gphoto2-port-usb(1): Detected defaults: config 1, interface 0, altsetting 0, inep 83, outep 04, intep ffffffff, class ff, subclass ff

0.213827 gphoto2-camera(2): Loading '/usr/lib/gphoto2/2.1.3/libgphoto2_sierra.so'...

0.214168 gphoto2-port(2): Opening USB port...

Segmentation fault

```

I've upgraded all my computers to 2.6 with ntpl so theres no way back to 2.4  :Sad: 

Any other suggestion are very appreciated. 

Thanx

----------

